# Sharpen Auger Blades



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Is there anyone who sharpens Auger Blades...I have two sets that need to be done.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

what brand of auger?


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Both are Eskimo...both 8in...one set is the StrikeMaster Lazer curved, the other set is the RB8 flat blades


----------

